
Event-driven network automation - mirceaulinic
https://mirceaulinic.net/2017-10-19-event-driven-network-automation/
======
dozzie
I have just skimmed the article, but even from this short contact I could see
the nice idea of passing structured logs through a data bus and reacting to
events found on this bus. This is something distinct from all the approaches
people use around the world.

This is how I think monitoring and log collection should work like. I'm not
convinced that Salt is the correct tool for being a data bus, but there aren't
many tools that can be used this way as a central subsystem of a monitoring
system, so whatever works is OK, I guess.

